# 23 Critical Food Items for Survival



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Critical Items for Survival Shelters - usCrow

1.Flour → Flour has to be stored in a freezer to give it a 2 year shelf life, if you do not put it in the freezer it's shelf life will be cut down to a narrow 6 months.

2.Honey and/or Maple Syrup → Believe it or not this has an indefinite shelf life and provides ample nutrition, since you won't see sugar on this list consider this a must have.

3.White & Brown Rice → Again this is another marvel of storage because rice has an indefinite shelf life and will sustain you and your family with massive calories and protein.

4.Beef Jerky → High in protein with a 1 year shelf life as long as it remains unopened and stored in your pantry. Be sure to check the Best Used By Date because many retailers put their oldest beef jerky that is due to be expired at the front of the shelf. Reach in the back and make sure you get the freshest!

5.Wheat White or Red → Excellent addition to your survival pantry with a 30 year shelf.

6.Whey Powder → Excellent for protein and takes up little space with a 15 year shelf life.

7.Yeast → If you're in it for the long haul and plan on utilizing your flour for bread making you will need yeast to get those buns rising with a decent 2 year shelf life.

8.Powdered Eggs → 15 year shelf life and essential for keeping your prepper breakfast diverse.

9.Powdered Milk → Crucial to some of your survival culinary recipes with a 20 year shelf life.

10.Lima Beans - Excellent source of protein with an ample 20 year shelf life.

11.Dehydrated Apple Slices → 15 year shelf life and a tasty little snack to satisfy your hankering for something sweet and lean.

12.Granola → 5 year shelf life and sits in your stomach like a rock!

13.Rolled Oats → Great for hearty oatmeal in the morning and it's 30 year shelf life makes it one of the must haves for your prepper bunker.

14.Jelly → We don't expect you to make your survival efforts bland and tasteless so use this tasty topper to sweeten things up with a fine 5 year shelf life.

15.Natural Peanut Butter → Very short shelf life of 6 months! However, everyone loves peanut butter so at best you should rotate out these jars mainly because it's tasty and high in protein.

16.Egg Noodles → This can be applied to Ramen Noodles too but they are very tasty and have a 2 year shelf life.

17.Canned Luncheon Meat → Lasts anywhere from 2-5 years and provides proteins and fats which we suggest to use sparingly until winter.

18.3600 Calorie Ration Bars → These are great as a last ditch because they are indented by portion and have a 10 year shelf life that we often use on field operations. Tastes like dry cake but packs a wallop of nutrition.

19.Multivitamins → Not food but we have to stress this item, especially if you have children, malnutrition can lead to a cornucopia of dangers. Most multivitamins have a recommended 5 year shelf life and you should have enough to last for 6 months at the very least.

20.Dehydrated Food Products → This can be applied to freeze dried meals, fruits and etc. that can provide diversity to your survival plans with typical 2 year shelf lives.

21.Salt - Lasts forever and required by your body to sustain life.

22.Butter and Margarine - Lasts 15 years and will most likely be required for your menu.

23.Potatoes Dried - Lasts 20 years and always a good addition for supper.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Murphy you've been posting some great prepping stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

Another good link!


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes very good thread! Thanks Murphy!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Murphy you've been posting some great prepping stuff. Keep up the good work.


On a roll for sure.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I disagree with about half of it because I do a lot of canning.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"22. Butter and Margarine – Lasts 15 years and will most likely be required for your menu."

15 years! Do you mean canned?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Great post! I'm curious about the butter too!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

make sure you get non-fat milk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

i disagree on your canned meat life


hormel says

What is the shelf life of a Hormel Foods product in an unopened can?
The product is always safe to consume as long as the seal has remained intact, unbroken and securely attached. However, the flavor and freshness of the product gradually begin to decline after three years from the manufacturing date.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this is a great list.... 

canned veggies and fruit also


----------

